# People upset over "early" halloween decorations.



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

http://www.cbs6albany.com/news/capital-1277449-decorations-halloween.html

This is crazy. Christmas decorations are always out much earlier then Halloween decorations. My local Dollar Tree had half of their Christmas stuff out before they had one forth of their Halloween stuff out. You would never see this kind of thing for early Christmas decorations.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

These guys will probably be the first to complain that the Xmas stuff isn't on the shelves by mid-September.
I remember reading about a guy who asked a kid stocking some store shelves (in early September) where the Halloween stuff was located. The kid replied that it was too early for the Halloween items, then looked at the small Santa Claus decoration he was holding and said, "I guess that sounds kinda silly, doesn't it?".


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Christmas decorations are always out so early, that the sight of them is jarring. We really are moving from summer to fall right now, so the Halloween/Autumn items seem appropriate and seeing them in the stores helps build anticipation. Seeing Santa and snowmen out right now is just disheartening. Then again, I used some Christmas tree ornaments I found at Hobby Lobby the other day on a prop, so I guess it worked out for me.


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

How ridiculous. Like nixie said, it's a sign of autumn. It's nice for people who like Halloween, and those who don't can just look somewhere else in the store. It's no different than "Back to School" stuff at the end of June or Christmas aisles in September.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

At Michaels a couple days ago and there were already shelves being set up with Xmas stuff.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Baa(humbug) people always say that about Halloween, some people do about Christmas, but not too many, and when they do it's always bad mouthing Santa Claus(not Christan themed Christmas things like nativity scenes) But to a store business is business, most holidays mean money to retail businesses so obviously they put them out early. Are all the people who complain about things coming out too early boycotting buying things till they deem it okay?? The only reason ST.Patrick's day items are not sold in January is simple because not that much gets sold in the correct month anyway, why extend low sales when you could put something on the shelf that will make money? I've been around people who say "Oh why do they have that out so early?" then walk a few foot looking at the Christmas or Halloween items for sale and say "oh that's cute!" and they buy it. THIS is why they put popular holiday items on the shelf months in advance.

also: at the end the guy was saying how a lot of people start buying Christmas gifts now, True, and my preferred gift types are antiques and Halloween props.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Most of the stores around us always have Christmas out in Aug... So sad ....It's almost like they forget about Halloween.... just slide it in just in time to get the costumes out for the kids.... They don't realize it takes all year to get ready for Halloween...Geesh.... let Christmas stuff stay stuffed away until Nov...... ok off my soapbox... LOL


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't like it, because;

1. I do not shop for events that far in advance. By the time I am ready to shop for a bathing suit (say June) they are all gone and there are winter jackets out. When I want to shop for a jacket, they have been replaced by bathing suits.
2. As much as I love Halloween, I do not like having the end of summer rushed. I love the summer.
3. I agree, its like thye want to give Halloween the bum rush. Just get it over with. Bummer.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

So how about this one. Store in my area have Halloween themed candy on the shelves already. The same store that won't have decorations out until school starts.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Most of the stores around here have been putting out Halloween stuff later than last year. Once the back to school shelves clear out the bigger stores will put out there Halloween items. If you look forward to a holiday, you won't mind the items showing up early.

The retail stores put thing out early to try to compete with the on-line vendors.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, and what about Thanksgiving stuff? That poor turkey, and the pilgrims and Indians, get totally overlooked:googly:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Hey, and what about Thanksgiving stuff? That poor turkey, and the pilgrims and Indians, get totally overlooked:googly:


Not in my house. Right after the Halloween decoration are down, my thanksgiving decorations go up. I love the colors of autumn and they go very well with the decor in my house. The colors are calming to me.

Speaking of Christmas - QVC and some of the stores and even the cartoon channel had "Christmas in July".


----------



## Whisper (Aug 14, 2010)

I was at Hobby Lobby a couple of weeks ago and they had 2-3 times as much christmas stuff out as they did any type of fall or halloween decor, and they were still putting out christmas stuff!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Every year I hear about how this or that store already has their Halloween items out, and every year I am disappointed because they are no where to be found in my area. It's as if the stores in the area have not clued in that Halloween is a big deal these days.


----------



## RedSno (Jun 27, 2010)

One store in my area had a huge sale the other day. "All Christmas Items, 75% OFF!" I could not believe it. And, people were actually going for it. By the time the day was out, the nearly sold all their stock. Now, if it had been Halloween, people would of most certainly complained that its to early, but no, Christmas is just fine. I Can't stand the sight of Christmas Stuff until December actually rolls around. And seeing it, having more selection than Halloween stuff in the fall is just sickening.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

That was most likely all the leftover markdowns that didn't sell last year.

But it is still aggravating.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks to the Bloodshed Brothers vLog I now know that Big Lots is stocked up high with Halloween stuff.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I was at Dollar Tree yesterday. They were just putting the skeleton garlands and tiny tombstones on one end cap of the aisle. However, right next to it, there was an entire aisle of Christmas stuff. Go figure. It doesn't bother me much though...I don't buy any Halloween stuff until the after sales anyway, but when they start playing Christmas music over the loud speakers on November 1 and don't stop until December 26, it makes me want to scream! It makes it so you can't even enjoy listening to Christmas music while you are decorating your house because you're sick of it already.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

trishaanne said:


> but when they start playing Christmas music over the loud speakers on November 1 and don't stop until December 26, it makes me want to scream!


Completely Agree! Last year our Garden Ridge started playing xmas music in the middle of Oct. It's not right to be picking out Halloween decor with Santa Claus is Coming to Town blaring overhead.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

All I can say is Bite me! If I can buy it earlier that is all the better for me.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I stopped in Michael's today and saw that really tall talking skellie with the top hat - pretty cool prop and worth the $149 price, IMO. Good sound and smooth movement.
They were well-stocked on the Halloween stuff and some things were new for this year, too. But when I looked around, I found a LOT of Xmas items. In August.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They're both big money holidays and retailers just like to get a head start.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I love seeing it out a bit early. There is always so much, it gives you more time to afford costumes, and new decorations. I never seem to have enough time to get everything I want every year.


----------



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

People will **** and moan about anything. Next thing you know they will try to sue stores because they are so horribly offended by it.


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Hahahahahaha... puuuuuuuuullease... Lowes is already putting out Christmas stuff!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm upset that the Halloween decorations are out in the stores early. It stresses me out by making me think that I don't have much time left to get the haunt done.


----------



## Desmodus (Aug 12, 2007)

I didn't think the article was that horrible. People did mentioned "the holidays" in a more general sense, and since Halloween is the first major holiday of the season, I think it kicked the article off. I would like to see some similar articles come Christmas time though, just for fairness.
But yeah, I hate seeing Christmas stuff selling right next to Halloween stuff. That's just wrong.


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

So are these people trying to tell me that September is too early to start decorating?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

mys197gt said:


> So are these people trying to tell me that September is too early to start decorating?


September is too early for Halloween decorating.


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

My Michaels swapped out there summer camp supplies for Christmas craft supplies, and shoved all their clearance merchandise to one measly fixture to allow for ten fixtures of all new Christmas floral.

The employees who don't know me are still cracking jokes about my once a day purchase of Halloween supplies on discount (gotta love the 40% off coupons), but don't bat an eye when someone's buying a cart full of styrofoam snowmen.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Here's another article and video.

http://www.fox11online.com/dpp/news/retailers-pushing-halloween-in-september

This is stupid. I don't understand why they don't do _*any*_ stories about early Christmas decorations. The other day I went to the Dollar Tree, and they only had two end caps of Halloween decorations, but they had two *aisles* of Christmas decorations.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Alright, this makes me feel a little bit better.

http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/weekend/2010/0904/1224278172508.html


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I read the article, and the following replies to it, as not so much a revolt against Halloween decorations being out early, as much as people resenting all retail offerings being pushed too quickly. As Haunters, it's to our advantage to get the materials some of us use as soon as possible to allow for build time, the same is true with the Christmas decorators. To the general public though, it's an "I feel rushed" feeling that's sparking the negative comments. From the non-haunter viewpoint, I'd have to agree. I like to stop and smell the roses, um, er, lilies..............


----------



## dead end (Jul 1, 2009)

well as for me in beaufort s.c. there are alot of places that are starting to set up for halloween 

lowes has almost all there stuff up and its only the start of sept.

wal-mart on the other hand only has the candy out

the way i feal is "i think" is that people look at it as a dark holday

unlike xmas, new years and the 4th of july
they are more colorful days of the year

little do they know that halloween can be colorful aswell
just depends how you look at it

as for me i wish they would start stocking there store like around june or july 
mabee that would get more people in to halloween 

i mean on my street come xmas almost evey hose is lit up with xmas lights

halloween comes around and it like people are scared to come out there front door come down to my house and see my fav. day of the year

it also make me feal like they are just trying to get thogh halloween just to get to thaxgivn and xmas 

halloween will never be forgoten as long as we have people like us to keep it "ALIVE"

ok im done ranting and raveing now im going to work on my coffin jumper

peace!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

I think it all comes down to perspective. I believe there's a little magic lost when any of the stuff comes out too early (and, yes, for me this even applies to Halloween decor). Like many people here, I'm working on the next year as (or before) I even break down this year's stuff but compared to most people I think we're a bit obsessive (hmmm...you think?).

I know that I HATE to see Christmas decor up before November because that means that by time Dec 25th rolls around I'm jaded and numb to it all and I'm resentful toward the retailers and marketers who stole my holiday. Likewise, it would be a tragedy if kids (and adults alike) felt this way about Halloween.

I guess I'm saying that I "get" why the people in the articles are aggravated but on the flip side 2-months out is not too far in advance to show some "spirit" so maybe they should move on to the next thing on their list to complain about as I'm sure this is a long, long, list...

Happy Halloween!


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

Maybe they are making up for last year! The stores REALLY sucked by me. Put up inventory late and half as much as they usually do. Last year I was starting to feel like they were going to kill the Halloween holiday. Glad to see it come back with a vengence this year.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

I would like Fall/Halloween to have at least September in the retail stores before having to share with Christmas. (I like to decorate for Christmas too, but not until the end of November.)


----------

